# Shot I almost threw away....



## cre8foru (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been going through my 2012 photos and trying to clean up a little and gain some more space. I decided I would try and find a photo I wish I had posted. I found three actually but this one is my favorite of "the ones that almost got away." I used the burn tool around the edges to create the vignette.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Pretty awesome "scrap"!  Glad you found and shared it!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice image!!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad you didn't toss it.  Good job with the burn.  Very nice image.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Dec 27, 2012)

Dang,thats a keeper pic in my book,He would good hanging on the wall too.


----------



## Topwater (Dec 27, 2012)

very nice pose!


----------



## carver (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice capture cre8foru,and a fine looking deer too.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh my!  That would be a terrible tragedy if you threw that one away!


----------



## quinn (Dec 27, 2012)

One reason I hate to delete any!Nice find!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea. I go through them quickly in Adobe bridge and rate my photos right after I take them. I rate them 1 through 5. Usually the 1's and 2's get tossed and I keep the rest. When you shoot a whole lot of the same subject though sometimes its hard to decide on keepers when some of the photos are almost identical. I did get me a 3 TB hard drive to back up my photos now though. Still not sure how Im gonna do that. I hate to erase them from my laptop... even after I have them saved elsewhere.


----------



## quinn (Dec 27, 2012)

I know what you mean.I save them on the card and get new cards if they are special places or shots.I also put them on flash drives,I just wish i was more organized when i store them!


----------



## donald-f (Dec 27, 2012)

I think that would make a nice puzzle. You may want to check with some puzzle making companys and see if they are interested.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice image Cre8.


----------

